# Looking for a new baby



## JesleyFriend (May 27, 2014)

Hello!

This forum helped me find my Ziggy way back in 2006 and I am here today looking for a new baby. I am located in South Central IN looking for a breeder within a 4-6 hour driving distance. I have contacted the two breeders on the ama website and I am looking for other suggestions.

Thanks in advance!


----------

